# Abby loves her new bed



## itstee (Jul 15, 2011)

Just purchased this from dr foster and smith.




















Here she is with her rain coat









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

she looks very comfy on her new bed and very pretty in her rain coat!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your pretty girl does look very satisfied with that nice big bed. Now she will be wanting it to rain so that she can show off that coat.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She looks comfy


----------

